# Night night Ella, merry christmas..



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

You were my darling Ella, me and your brother will miss you so much..

 You were ill and we tried to save you, I stayed up night after night with your on my lap, trying to get you to eat.. you ate some, but deteriorated fast..

 We knew last night it wouldn't be long, but in my heart, I hoped that you'd pull through.. live another day.

 To say I'm devesated would be a lie, you passed this morning sometime before 5, I even made sure I got up early to check on you.. your body was stiff. I can't believe you're gone little darling.. I'm so sorry I couldn't do more.

 RIP little angel, my little christmas angel.. 




















 [on the left]

Merry Christmas everyone. I hope you have a better one than I.
​


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

Ouch, Sorry your beardie passed on christmas, that must be a downer, RIP.


----------



## Pyro (Dec 18, 2008)

R.I.P. little girl, I hope you and her brother pull through okay


----------



## alberts mamma (Jul 7, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss x 

Having a beloved pet leave you is very painfull, I send you a huge Hug :grouphug: and hope the good memories of Ella out weigh the pain x


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Really sorry about your loss on christmas. RIP ella.


----------



## GlitterBug (Mar 31, 2008)

Such a shame  Poor little Ella. 

R.I.P


----------



## I Love Reptiles (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Must be terrible. My thoughts are with you. Don't know what i'd do if i lost my beardie. :sad:


----------

